# What else to do in London



## NZNorm (May 9, 2005)

I will be in London between Christmas and January 1 and am looking for some suggestions. I have been to London many times and have seen all of the museums, shopping, the West End and the usual tourist sites. Does anyone have any suggestions for things to do that might be off the beaten track? Thanks.


----------



## TheGuyIsBack (Nov 6, 2008)

Go to Southall and get the best curries ever!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Assuming you have all the shopping stops down ...

*Sherlock Holmes Museum*
Better than you would think, especially if you're a fan.
239 Baker St
London, NW1 6XE, United Kingdom
+44 20 79358866

*The Wallace Collection*
Fabulous and often overlooked -- finest private collection of art ever assembled by one family including the best collections of French 18th-century pictures, porcelain and furniture in the world, a remarkable array of 17th-century paintings and a superb armoury.
Hertford House
Manchester Square
West End of London, just off Oxford Street. The nearest underground stations are Bond Street and Baker Street. Admission is Free.

After visiting these, you can walk over to the bar at *The Churchill* Hotel for a nice cigar!
30 Portman Square
London, England (United Kingdom) W1H 7BH 
Tel: +44 20 7486 5800 Fax: +44 20 7486 1255


----------



## going grey (May 22, 2006)

Drink....Gordons Wine Bar.. Villiers St this is a must

Food...Geales Fish and Chip Restaurant 

Curry in Brick Lane

The Wolseley

Maroush Gardens Restaurant

Culture The Sir John Soane Museum

The new Saatchi art gallery off the kings rd

Courtauld Art Gallery

Outdoors ,,Camden Lock Market or Spitalfields market

Fun...London Duck Tour ( an amphibious truck)


----------



## stewartu (Jan 12, 2008)

There are several excellent farmer's markets in London. Google the subject and you will find them.

Also, there is one particular street in London famous for its booksellers. Spend a couple of hours visiting them if the fancy takes you. Between beers that is.

Also, you certainly will want to walk Savile row?


----------



## stewartu (Jan 12, 2008)

What about antiquing at the Notting Hill market?


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

How about a ride out into the country and see one of the large homes. Maybe Woburn Abbey.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

*Football*

Dude, catch some football...among the larger Premiership clubs in and around London are Arsenal, Chelsea, Tottenham, Fulham, West Ham etc...but there is also more affordable more exciting non-Premiership football (Brentford, Watford, Charlton, QPR, Leyton Orient, Millwall-if you feel like taking your life in your hands, Crystal Palace).

The schedule around Christmas and New Years is packed...4 games in two weeks.


----------



## fifeldor (Dec 2, 2008)

Have you seen The Mousetrap by Agatha Christie? Its the worlds longest running play.

If you are here for a while, take a day trip out to Oxford, its very accessible and very beautiful.


----------

